# The plea of the Easter Bunny (please circulate) xx



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Feb 20, 2013)

THE PLEA OF THE EASTER BUNNY

The easter Bunny. By Anne.M.Kenyon

Will you think of me at Easter,
Will you buy me as a gift
For your girlfriend, boyfriend, little child
To grant their special wish?
Will you think of me inside my hutch,
That tiny starter-pack
That dosent let me hop around
And starts to hurt my back?
Will you think of me tomorrow
When you go to work or school
With a lovely lunch packed in your bag,
Cos I get hungry too
Will you think of me, just sometimes please?
My hutch, it smells so bad.
Id love some water in my bowl,
And some hay..Id be so glad!
Will you think of me when the sun shines bright
And its wonderfully hot
But I cant get cool, this heat is cruel,
Dont tell me youve forgot!
Will you think of me when the north wind blows
And my hutch floor turns to ice,
And Im shivering whilst youre all warm
Underneath your quilt so nice?
Will you think of me? Please think of me!
Im helpless, at your mercy!
Why did you buy me on a whim?
Why did you then desert me?
Will you think of me now Easter has
Arrived yet once again,
And a thousand little bunnies
Face a life of hopeless pain?
I can binkie over rainbows now,
I am happy, and Im free.
But I wonder, now that I have gone,
Will you ever think of me.?
Anne.M.Kenyon


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 21, 2013)

We used to get as much newspaper coverage as we could before easter and tried to remind everyone of "make mine chocolate.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 21, 2013)

sad & beautiful


----------



## BunBuns Human (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, to each their own, as long as it gets the message across. I find it a bit wordy for my taste. BunBun was more to my liking, a bit more succinct:

*Easter Tears* 
Countless rabbits are just thrown away
After being given as gifts on Easter day.
Don't buy me just for a cute holiday toy
With love and care, I'll give years of Joy.

Don't toss me in a cage and leave me alone
Share your life with me, give me room to roam.
Rabbits are not meant to be locked away
We're meant to be loved, to frolic and play.

A rabbit is a commitment for many years
A neglected Easter gift weeps daily silent tears.
A rabbit is a Joy, a loving treasure to cherish
Not something to be neglected, left to perish.

A cruel way to celebrate a Joyous day
Is to treat a rabbit as a cute lump of clay.
Keep the day Holy and Joyous and free
Of a soon to be neglected rabbit, just like me.

BunBun Rwa
Rabbit With Attitude

BunBunRwa on YouTube & Facebook


----------

